# FOUND: Werner paddle in Black Canyon of the Gunnison



## lukelubchenco (May 10, 2008)

Hello,
Figured I'd post up that I hiked a Werner paddle out of the Black canyon of the Gunnison the other day. If you lost one, or know someone who lost one, have them e-mail me. I'm in Carbondale, CO and can make sure to get it to you however necessary. It's a little beat, but the model and color are still intact. E-mail me with some identifying characteristics like model, length, color, etc. and I'll get you hooked up! 
Be well on the river,
Luke


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

How was the poison ivy?


----------



## lukelubchenco (May 10, 2008)

It was nice and glossy! Didn't get any but saw as more than I needed to...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

